# Streaming server makes no difference?



## beesatmsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Darwin was working fine...but today I just found out that even if I do not have it, FreeBSD still automatically streams? 

Try this http://video2.cyberbee.net/hoopy-bee1.mp4

If you have quicktime (or real player, do not remember which one) installed, it should play automatically in 4-5 seconds, even though the file was like 200 meg.  It does not wait until the whole is downloaded first before it plays itself.

The buffering is the same as one with streaming server (darwin) installed.

http://video.cyberbee.net/hoopy-bee1.mp4

So why do I even need the Darwin server? I saw no difference.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2011)

It's the player that doesn't wait for the file to completely download to start playing. It has nothing to do with the server.


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 26, 2011)

If so, what advantage does the streaming sever have? No real advantage? I had to use an extra IP...(because otherwise the streaming server takes over the whole IP).


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2011)

A streaming server will actually stream the content at a certain rate instead of just dumping the data as fast as it can.


----------



## beesatmsu (May 5, 2011)

SirDice, thank you!


----------

